# energetic food



## Riveritos

Hello, could anybody tell me if it is correct to call the energetic food products _Energie potravin_ in Czech?.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## winpoj

Hi,

No, it is not correct.

I suppose that "energetic food products" refers to foods with a high energy content. If that is so, the Czech version might be "potraviny s vysokou energetickou hodnotou" or "vysoce energetické potraviny".


----------



## Riveritos

Thank you. In this case I'm talking about one energetic food product, could I call it "energetická potravina"?


----------



## winpoj

I am not an expert, but I'd tend to add "vysoce", i.e. "vysoce energetická potravina". After all, every food contains at least some energy...


----------



## Riveritos

Yes, you're right. Thanks again, you have been very helpful.


----------

